# Malware attack?



## naglaro00 (Jan 1, 2010)

I was visiting this topic...
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=104156&st=480
and Google Chrome told me it had malware...
What the heck?


----------



## Raika (Jan 1, 2010)

I use firefox, and I can view the topic just fine, no malware at all.


----------



## connor_walsh (Jan 1, 2010)

same here using google chrome and says malware detected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its becos of this site  members.multimania.co.uk


----------



## Costello (Jan 1, 2010)

its probably that someone posted a pic hosted on that website (multimania thingy)
i'm going to remove it.


edit: i couldnt find any post with a link or a pic to that site.. if someone finds it, could you please link me to it ? thanks


----------



## naglaro00 (Jan 1, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> its probably that someone posted a pic hosted on that website (multimania thingy)
> i'm going to remove it.
> 
> 
> edit: i couldnt find any post with a link or a pic to that site.. if someone finds it, could you please link me to it ? thanks


Thanks


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

Maybe the pic is someone's avatar?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 1, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Maybe the pic is someone's avatar?



I don't think so, the most of them are hosted at gbatemp.net or Photobucket.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some people have their own hosting!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 1, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant on that topics page! I looked at all the links there.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops. Sorry. Didn't quite understand you there!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 1, 2010)

No problem. But I still don't see what it could be.


----------



## Costello (Jan 1, 2010)

well i looked in the source of the page and theres no mention of that site... maybe i'm not seeing the right post for some reason? though my chrome does show the same error...


----------



## Satangel (Jan 1, 2010)

My Chrome doesn't say anything about malware, but I probably don't have the latest version, so it's not really reliable.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 1, 2010)

yup shows up on my chrome too


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 1, 2010)

Got it; Multimania appears to be connected to Lycos, the problem image is the avatar of the user chetzboy (first post on the page).

Firefox doesn't like it either, but just skips loading the image instead of throwing an error. You have load the image itself in the address bar to get a warning screen up.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 1, 2010)

yep, here's the link if you need it: 
	
	



```
http://members.lycos.co.uk/smef/chetzboyavatar.gif
```


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 1, 2010)

huh for what?


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 1, 2010)

Dunno
You can't really use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just in case you want to block the image or something


----------



## Elritha (Jan 1, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> huh for what?



Probably for a mod to delete the offending image and stop malware alerts in Chrome.


----------

